# Revlon



## labellarosa (May 26, 2009)




----------



## kkischer04 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Revlon Lipsticks*

SHINE THAT PINK...
















It stains the lip a bit, but I kinda like that...adds a lil somethin for those no make up kind of days


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 4, 2009)

Super Lustrous Lipglosses






1st row: *Frankly Scarlet*, *Cherries in the Glow*, *Berry Wild*, *Glossy Rose*, *Wild about Violet* 

2nd row: *Shine City* (basically a shiny top coat with silver shimmer), *Tickled Pink*, *Le Chic Peach*, *Life's a Peach*, *Toast to Shine*.

3rd row: *High Beam Tan*, *Coffee Gleam*


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jul 20, 2009)

*revlon swatches*

Here are some swatches. 

Top 3 colors
nude attitude-naturally nude- sandalwood beige

Bottom 3
toast of new york-petaluminous-berry rich


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 5, 2009)

My Revlon Lippies







And swatches....the Smooth Nude is too yellow it's really more pink...very pretty


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 5, 2009)

Revlon Beyond Natural Lipstick-"Berry"


----------



## musicalhouses (Mar 20, 2010)

Some swatches of the Revlon Spring/Summer Daydreamer 2010 collection:

Colorstay Eyeshadow Quad in Summer Suedes:






Super Lustrous Lipglosses:






Left - Right: Pink Pop 180, Coral Reef 170, Lilac Pastelle 200, Peach Petal 150, Firecracker 160


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Shiny Sheers Lipstick (DC'd) - Sunlit Pink









Colorstay Lipstick - Poppy (very old and probably DC'd)





Star Attraction Lipgloss - Fuchsia Smooth













Eyeglide - Nude (DC'D)


----------



## blondie711 (May 5, 2010)

Revlon Colorburst lipstick in "Baby Pink", review in Revlon review forum


----------



## Misoxx (May 8, 2010)

Revlon Lilac Pastille Nail Polish;


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 16, 2010)

Revlon Matte in Strawberry Suede (super bright pink red)
Revlon Super Lustrous in Ravish Me Red & Certainly Red (orange red and blue red)


----------



## musicalhouses (May 18, 2010)

Revlon Soft Rose and Rosy Nude:






Top: Revlon colorburst Soft Rose
Bottom: Revlon Colorburst Rosy Nude






Bare Lips for comparison purposes







Revlon Colorburst Soft Rose







Revlon Colorburst Rosy Nude







L: Revlon Soft Rose, R: Revlon Rosy Nude


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 3, 2010)

Revlon Super Lustrous gloss, SPF 15, .20 oz (nw20)
#180 Pink Pop
#150 Peach Petal
#200 Lilac Pastel








Review in Revlon thread


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

Creme Gloss in Cherry Tart





Some lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












flash:





Age Defying Spa Face Illuminator in Pink Light and Bare Light

Bare Light:













Pink Light:









Khaki Suede, Electric Pop, Black Magic, Not Just Nudes, Passion Fusion Illuminance Creme Shadow


----------



## suburbanurgency (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## MatejaK (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www4.slikomat.com/10/0923/ym8-Revlon.jpg


----------



## dressedtokill (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 15, 2011)

ColorBurst Lip Glosses











 www.allurabeauty.com
Twitter 
fb


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Xanetia (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm soooo in love with this lip glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want them all!


----------



## RedRibbon (Feb 16, 2011)

Revlon Silver Fox Quad swatches:








  	Revlon Colorburst lipsticks


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Revlon Luxurious Color Smoky Crayon Review here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## meToo (Apr 8, 2011)

Revlon Colorstay Fashion's Night Pout - my perfect nude


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 29, 2011)

Colorburst Lip Butter in Sweet Tart.
  	More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 31, 2011)

Colorburst Lip Butter in Cupcake.
  	More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 3, 2011)

Colorburst Lip Butter in Lollipop.
  	More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 10, 2011)

Perle shadow in Brushed Copper.  Review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 16, 2011)

Plum Galaxy.  Review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 17, 2011)

Sparkling Gold.

  	Review & more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 6, 2012)

Review here. 

  	Shell 150:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 16, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 30, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 31, 2012)

Colorburst Lip Butter




  	Strawberry Shortcake, Candy Apple




  	Strawberry Shortcake, Candy Apple

  	Strawberry Shortcake




  	Candy Apple


----------



## Voodoo Blonde (Feb 7, 2012)

*Revlon Matte Lipstick - Really Red i Mauve It Over*


----------



## soco210 (Feb 29, 2012)

Colorburst Lip Butter







  	Creamsicle - Tutti Frutti

  	Creamsicle




  	Tutti Frutti


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 30, 2012)

Photoready Cream Blush in “Coral Reef”: full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 9, 2012)

Photoready Cream Blush in “Flushed”: full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 11, 2012)

Photoready Cream Blush in “Flushed”: full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 27, 2012)

Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stains: full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 2, 2012)

Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Charm:


----------



## Mahsa007 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am loving revlon


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 5, 2012)

Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Precious:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 7, 2012)

Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Honey


----------



## soco210 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain

  	Precious, Rendezvous, Romantic








  	Precious





  	Rendezvous





  	Romantic


----------



## laursbeauty (Aug 8, 2012)

Revlon's Coastal Surf Nail Polish:





  	Revlon's Lip Butters in Candy Apple (top) and Tutti Frutti (bottom):


----------



## TheBluSugar (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## NicoleL (Dec 2, 2013)

Revlon Super Lustrous lip gloss in Raisin Rage

  For more information check out my blog, the information is in my profile.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 5, 2014)

i love the pink lipstick shade. its looking really great.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 24, 2014)

no one have commented again. why is that so?


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

I always wanted to try those lip butters they look delish ok everyone but I can never find them in store. Wtf


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 6, 2014)

ColorBurst Lacquer Balms


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 6, 2014)

ColorBurst Matte Balms


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 14, 2014)

Both of these formulas look so lovely. I wanted to get a couple in Target the other day but a lot of them looked like they had been opened and tested.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah, it's hard to catch them before someone's messed with them.  You could purchase at ULTA or drugstores' online sites to avoid that.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 16, 2014)

Spiderman Chrome Nail Enamel Collection


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 16, 2014)

Revlon Spiderman Super Lustrous Lipglosses


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Apr 16, 2014)

REVLON Luminous Pink | Sky Line Pink | Pink Cognito


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 20, 2014)

ColorStay Moisture Stain in India Intrigue


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 24, 2014)

Revlon ColorStay Moisture Stains


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 28, 2014)

Ultra HD Lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Ultra HD Lipsticks


  Nice swatches.


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 15, 2015)

Does anyone have a dupe for Mauve It Over? It's my favorite lippie ever.... I've heard Kinda Sexy and Velvet Teddy are dupes, but I disagree. WnW Bare It All is closer, but no dice... Anyone?


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 16, 2015)

Here are some of my almost-dupes by the way. Might help you suggest dupes even if you don't have Mauve It Over.


----------

